# CCTV 2mp Poe or Poc ?



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

CCTV 2mp Poe or Poc ?
Hi all,

Already got a hikvision DS-8132HGHI. Wanting to change cameras as mine a really basic and **** from old unit.

My unit only takes 2mp highest. So which would be best and clear.

Dont mind buying a switch as I was going to. Already have coax but wont be long enough so will need extension for them.

Budget - not really fussed. Obviously would be nice not to spend a lot but if have to.


Any help would be great thanks

I posted this in home & garden, cant delete it...


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I’ve used POE, just plug and play no issues, I’ve no experience of POC.

Dave


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Dave50 said:


> I've used POE, just plug and play no issues, I've no experience of POC.
> 
> Dave


Any particular brand ?
Guessing hikvision cant go wrong.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have hikvision and have had no problems with them in over 18 months

Dave


----------



## v6quattrogrip (Feb 10, 2015)

I have reolink and have had no problems in 2 years and have 8 cameras running.you can also view them on an app when your away from home.

Sent from my H8416 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAD72 (Apr 10, 2008)

PoC is Power over Coax
PoE is Power over Ethernet

The PoC cameras are usually TVI, HD Video over Coax

PoC Image quality is very similar but the cameras are cheaper (mainly due to plastic brackets/bodies on the cameras against mainly aluminium for the PoE equipment).

For an existing coax CCTV system upgrade, TVI makes sense to keep costs low.
A totally new install you're better off using CAT5e/CAT6 cable and the higher priced cameras.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Going to revive this, seems stupid to start another with the same question when one is on the same page.
Looking to getting a system with 4-6 cameras and found a few TVI that appear quite good. But open to just decent recommended.
Quick search and first three which all gave the impression they were UK items, but to no surprise and looking much deeper they are all ****** imports. I know it's how things are, but I already made my own decision to do my best to find UK or EU made if I can. Alas might be deemed to fail on that one.

If anyone does know if there is any other companies that produce these?
Or an option Other than what fills every site going with MIC or PRP.
Think we made a rod for our own back though


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Itstony said:


> ...looking much deeper they are all ****** imports.


Looks like I was right.

I have used Axis cams before. They are very good but pricey of course.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you want colour images at night using visible light from white LEFs on the camera, or black and white with IR illumination?

I much prefer Hikvision these days, and their Colorvu cameras are great for maintaining colour images in very low light (either using their onboard LEDs or artificial lighting in the vicinity). Their Darkfighter range have good low light performance too but switch to black and white with IR illumination. 

It’s a bit of a game to source these as you need to be sure you are buying from an approved supplier to get UK based support/warranty but there are some suppliers around that deal with the general public (as opposed to trade dealers). 

I’ll admit that I do have a trade account to supply Hikvision, having previously also supplied Dahua too. 

For me I only deal with the IP cameras from either supplier, it’s much easier to cable for these and the quality is very good. Setting up the NVRs is getting a bit easier for those not quite so technical, but it does still require a bit of knowledge to get everything working just as needed.


----------

